# Webcam Question



## dliontis28 (Nov 23, 2011)

So here is the deal. I have read thru a bunch of forums and having trouble finding an answer. The question I have is, I have an Evo 4g laying around NOT ACTIVAVTED, how do I use the phone as a webcam on my wifi network at home and remote view it on 3g/4g on my gnex? Everything I have found allows you to use the phone as a webcam but only let's you view the cam if on the same wifi network. I need something for when I'm at work so I can log on and just check in. Also, my computer is not working correctly so hooking anything up to the PC is out of the question. Thanks for any and all responses.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dngames.mobilewebcam

Eh?


----------

